# PDF to Word



## dfd1 (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute
Gibt es irgendwelche gute Freeware-Tools die mir aus einem PDF eine Word-Datei generieren?
Am liebsten mit allen Foramtierungen

Danke im Voraus

PS: NICHT Word2PDF sondern PDF2Word


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

> Der PdfGrabber ermöglicht den Export von Texten, Bildern und anderen Inhalten aus PDF-Dokumenten in verschiedene Formate, z.B. Pdf to Excel, Pdf to RTF oder Pdf to Word.


Hier kannst du eine Demoversion runterladen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die irgendwie eingeschränkt ist. Aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.  

Gruß, Dick


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ist zwar kein Freeware, aber ich wollte es trotzdem erwähnen: PDF Converter von SanSoft.


Dunsti


----------



## Baghira (9. Januar 2004)

Ich empfehle hier die PDF-Factory von FinePrint.

Diese ist zwar in der Shareware-Version etwas, naja, überflüssig, da ein Wasserzeichen auf jeder Seite erstellt wird, allerdings ist sie mit sämtlichen Standards von Office über Works und Outlook kompatible. Sogar Exceltabellen funktionieren einwandfrei.

Die SOftware gibt´s auf http://www.pdffactory.com

Die Standard Version kostet 49,95 $, die ProVersion 99,95$
Kann die Regsitrierung nur empfehlen. 

Hier die Beschreibung der Standard und Pro-Verison
http://www.pdffactory.com/products/pdffactory/index.html

Lohnt sich wirklich. Einmal kaufen, nie wieder bezahlen.

Das Programm lädt sich als Druckerschnittstelle, die fertige PDF ist demnach Exakt das Abbild der Druckvorschau auf 100% und ermöglich vielseitige Einstellungen. Eine Rückkopplung ist, soweit ich weiß, auch nach Word usw. möglich


----------



## Tim C. (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Baghira _
> *Das Programm lädt sich als Druckerschnittstelle, die fertige PDF ist demnach Exakt das Abbild der Druckvorschau auf 100% und ermöglich vielseitige Einstellungen. Eine Rückkopplung ist, soweit ich weiß, auch nach Word usw. möglich *


Schön und gut leider haarscharf am Thema vorbei . Er sucht ein Programm das aus einer PDF eine Worddatei macht und nicht andersherum.

Mal eine Frage, kann man nicht einfach alles markieren, kopieren und in Word einfügen ?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Mal eine Frage, kann man nicht einfach alles markieren, kopieren und in Word einfügen ? *


An sich schon. Aber erstens funktioniert das afaik nur mit Text, nicht mit Bildern; und zweitens geht dadurch die Formatierung komplett verloren.

Da geht abtippen genauso schnell...


----------



## dfd1 (17. Januar 2004)

Danke für die beiden Tipps. Nur leider haben die auch nicht ganz hingehauen.
Die Acrobat-Dateien die ausgelesen werden müssten sind noch mit der ersten Version von Acrobat4 gemacht worden. Der hat einen doofen Bug was Formatierung und Grafik angeht.
Ab allen höheren Versionen funktionieren die Tools wunderprächtig, aber eben...



> _Original geschrieben von Dick Starbuck _
> *Hier kannst du eine Demoversion runterladen. Ich weiß nicht, ob die irgendwie eingeschränkt ist. Aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.
> 
> Gruß, Dick *


Die Einschränkung ist, das beliebige Zeichen in ein X umgewandelt werden  Aber zum Testen reichte diese Version


----------

